# Swim bladder disease



## bettafish4u (Feb 2, 2014)

SWIM BLADDER DISEASE
Swim bladder disease is not contagious, and can be caused by many things, usually overfeeding. The Swim Bladder is an organ located near its back. It helps the Betta to swim properly. 
Your Betta may have gotten Swim Bladder Disease if you dropped him/her or handled too roughly. If this is the cause, it can not be cured.








When a Betta has Swim Bladder, he will either float vertically at the top of the water, or lie on the tank bottom. They will have difficultly swimming, and may or may not have a kink in its back to make it 'S' shaped.
Double Tail Betta's are more prone to Swim Bladder as they have a shorter body than singled tailed Bettas.
There isn’t really a treatment, most of the time, it sorts itself out. It’s a good idea to put your Betta in a tank longer than deep, or lower the water level. This helps them to be able to reach the surface. 
Fast your betta for 24-48 hrs, and the following day, offer a pea.
Sometimes Bettas will live with SBD for their lives, but don’t worry: they aren’t in pain, just have a little difficulty maneuvering.

please visit my blog www.bettabreeding4u.blogspot.com
or my website www.bettafish4u.com
like us on facebook www.facebook.com/bettafish4u


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The betta in this picture looks like it has dropsy rather than swim bladder problems. I find epsom salt helps along with withholding food for a couple of days. Plus I keep float plants on top to help my fish with chronic SBD get around.


----------



## jokerlola (Jun 2, 2014)

bettafish4u said:


> SWIM BLADDER DISEASE
> Swim bladder disease is not contagious, and can be caused by many things, usually overfeeding. The Swim Bladder is an organ located near its back. It helps the Betta to swim properly.
> Your Betta may have gotten Swim Bladder Disease if you dropped him/her or handled too roughly. If this is the cause, it can not be cured.
> 
> ...



How much pea do you feed? When do you resume normal feeding?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

1. Swimbladder is not a disease, its a disorder caused by either genetics, overfeeding, overfeeding on freeze dried foods, or rough handling., 
2. Swimbladder can be cured by fasting for 3 days and by feeding with DAPHNIA since its like laxitive. Bettas are insectivores, and peas may block their disgestive track instead of clearing it.
3. The swim bladder is located toward the back of the fish near its tail. In severe cases, the swelling can be seen..


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Despite the fact that the OP is spam, I'm gonna add that you shouldn't feed peas.


----------

